# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  klinefelters syndrome

## powerlifterty16

does anyone know the average testosterone level of someone with klinefelters? im kind of freaking out that i may have it, and am going to ask my urologist to test me for it...although im guessing he will refuse.
my t was 339 at 23.

on my ultrasound my testes measured....Findings
The right testis measures 4.8x2.1x2.8 cm The left testis measures 5.2x2.1x3.1 cm

----------


## jomamma007

Your low test could be caused for many reasons, and at that young.age having low testosterone will make you have less masculine qualities leading you to believe you have kleinfelters. It could be caused by thyroid issues, a tumor, teste problems etc... i doubt he will test your chromosomes because its dam expensive. 

Start with having a full blood panel 
such as 
• Total Testosterone 
• Free Testosterone
• SHBG
• DHT 
• Estradiol (specify “sensitive” assay for males)
• DHEA-S
• Progesterone 
• Prolactin
• Cortisol
• Thyroid Panel (complete) TSH,free t3, free t4, reverse t3, thyroid antibodies. 
• CBC
• Comprehensive Metabolic Panel
• Lipid Panel
• PSA (age dependent)
• Vitamin D

To rule out thyroid issues and need for a pituitary mri.

----------


## powerlifterty16

thanks for the reply. i just had a pituitary mri to follow up many other ones ive had over the years(for headaches) im picking the results up on monday. My prolactin is below range, and estrogen is at the bottom(it wasnt sensitive assay, but i dont fel like arguing with the urologist lol).....cortisol is alwauys out of range, so im going to start dosing 600 mg of phosphatidyl serine everyday..but going to start after iask the uro for repeat labs. My CMP was normal, except ive always had low platelets....vitamin d is 66 as i take 10k per day(surprised it was that low, but i took a full wk off before the test)...339 tt and 10.1 free t (9.3-26.4) my dhea was high (606 on a range of 31-700ish)...thyroid, all that was tested was tsh because my doctor is a moron, and it was 2.8 which is not optimal but gl to me trying to get a dr to treat it LOL. I am going to ask the uro to test dht on my repeat labs because i have a full head of hair now, so need a baseline. Never had psa tested...and i need updated cholesterol.

i think my pubic pattern is half masculine, half feminine...i have a happy trail but i think it's an upside down triangle.....but i could be imagining it i hope...i know that's a symptom of klinefelters..although i dont look like i have klines or low t for that matter. Even though i dont look like I have low t, im so anxious, and scared of everything..maybe the cortisol. i've been diagnosed with aspergers, but i think a lot of my problems are physical, as i appear normal to most people.

----------


## jomamma007

Wait for the results of your MRI. 

Your elevated cortisol is probably causing a lot of your issues.

If it comes back clean, you need to get thorough thyroid panel, even if you have to pay for it on your own. Its worth it to find out the reason for your low T so you can properly treat yourself. If it is a thyroid problem, supplementing with testosterone is just like putting a band aid on.

Don't waste dam time nor stress on your pubic hair, it means nothing. Every guy has an upside triangle shape above the penis, at least I do( there is a happy trailm but the hair spreads onto the thighs, but I didn't get that hair until these last 6 months of hrt). I always thought I had kleinfelters as I had all the feminine characteristics and started puberty way late, my dad told me there was a family history of late bloomers. Never found out If I did but ever since being on HRT , my body has grown masculine, hairy, and muscular. But i did test thyroid, have an mri and testical exam before starting to rule out some possibilities. 

That was me at 18 looking like a 14 year old, 2 years of hrt from 20-22 and my body has changed quite dramtically. Still look like a kid at 22 in the face, just starting getting some facial hair this last year.

Just do your best to find the root cause before starting any testosterone therapy .

BTW, how old are you know?

----------


## powerlifterty16

yeah ithink the cortisol is causing a lot of issues, but if the pills i bought dont lower it, idk what else to do..even if trt is a band aid. Im 23..but even at 19 i had low t...i even had a value come back at 277 at 19 lol...cortisol's always been high. I had a pituitary mri back then too which showed a probable 2mm adenoma, but they wouldnt operate..they said it was incidental finding, and all my other pit mris have been clear. I will see what this one says, as it's been two years since ive had one for the pituitary.

I'm going to push the endo to test for thyroid....i did do a testicular ultrasound, but the urologist claims it's fine. If you search my threads, you will find one called ''got ultrasound results''.

All I know is, i deserve to have normal cortisol and t levels LOL.

----------


## itmeowsback

Hey, jomamma007, this might be a strange question, but how do you feel your facial aesthetics have changed since you started HRT? For better or for worse? I'm just curious-- I too have had low T levels for most of my life and have feminine facial features. I'm considering doing a Test prop cycle and just wanted to know what effect the T might have on my face. 

Also, I should add that I thought I had Klinefelters as well since I had most of the symptoms- small testis (something like 3x2x1.5 cms), taller than average, low T (about 315), gynecomastia (that I still have a little of btw), but after doing a kareotype my results came back normal. If anything, you might have low lh and fsh levels. I took clomid for 2 years and that skyrocketed my T to like the 1200 range. It worked great for a while, but eventually the side effects were just too much. It eventually increased my cortisol to almost Cushings range, and the estrogen sides started to show themselves with ED, bloating, etc. it was pretty bad. Sucks too since I thought it was going to be a miracle drug instead of TRT.

----------

